# Alrite, here I am



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

_*Yep.*_


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

damn you look exactly like remi


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Is your last name Gaillard by any chance?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

oh that IS Remi..


----------

